# salt/sand spreader for personal driveway



## jdgreen454 (Oct 8, 2005)

Who makes least expensive spreader that throws sand.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy a push spreader for 20.00 at Home Depot.


----------



## jdgreen454 (Oct 8, 2005)

I want one for my truck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You'll be in the 1,000.00 range than,unless you find something used.


----------



## jdgreen454 (Oct 8, 2005)

I was looking at a buyers but didnt see any models that throw sand


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why just sand? It would have to be perfectly dry to go through if not it will sit like a lump and won't flow down.


----------



## jdgreen454 (Oct 8, 2005)

50/50 mix sand salt is what id run. The buyers model TGS05B was the model I was looking at but didnt sa anything about sand.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Is this what the customer wants 50/50? If your using bagged stuff I think sand cost more than salt.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I think it just want to use it on his own driveway from what I read. I might be wrong though.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Buyers doesn't recommend sand thrugh any of their tailgate spreaders. I called the factory and was informed of this. I went with a used Western 1000. $600 for the used one.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

You're not going to touch a spreader for $1000 that spreads salt and sand. You' be looking t closer to 3. High 20's. Two questions come up, though. First, how big is your drive, and second, why the necessity for sand mix? If you are going to put down salt,- for your own needs, there really is no need for sand. One thing you need to consider with a tailgate spreader, is the need the control the throw. Otherwise, you're not going to have any grass or plants long the side of your driveway next season.....just dead area. Now, with a decent push spreader, you have complete control of that. A little more work, but much safer, and Lord much cheaper (a few hundred dollars).


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

If you are dead set on a tailgate spreader you will have a hard time spreading the mix. It will clump wether you use salt or not. You can just a walkbehind drop spreader and it will work better than a tailgate spreader for you.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

The Buyers tailgate spreader will throw DRY sand ( all purpose 50 lb bagged) with no problem at all. no vibrAtor needed. It has to be dry though. But thats the $1000 model. I run straight sand thru it and I mix it with bagged rock salt.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Personal driveway?.................Bucket....$4, Bag of salt.........$2.50, Spread by hand and save all that money......Priceless.*

Thats what I do, and my driveway is a fair size.............


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Home Depot sells 50# bags of All Purpose Sand for about $2--$2.50 ea. It will go thru a buyers spreader no problem as long as you keep it DRY.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

poncho62;474902 said:


> *Personal driveway?.................Bucket....$4, Bag of salt.........$2.50, Spread by hand and save all that money......Priceless.*
> 
> Thats what I do, and my driveway is a fair size.............


I second that. Salted sand in 55 gal. covered open head drums or even rubbermaid trash cans w/ lids secured by bungees. #10 can in each to sling the sand. Put 'em along drive & be done!


----------

